# Well it's not a motorbike....but



## frizzybean (Apr 13, 2011)

I was at an auction on Sunday for classic motorcycles, etc.  A gentleman was selling off most of his collection of vintage Cushman Scooters at no reserve.  Well, I bought one.  It's a 1947 Cushman model 50 step thru scooter.  Runs great, rebuilt engine, trans. and no rust.  I suppose I'll restore when I have the time.  Here's some pictures.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Apr 13, 2011)

That Cushman is pretty rad! what would something like that go for?


----------



## frizzybean (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, like I said it was a no reserve auction.. I paid $700.00.  One that is restored and done correctly could sell for 3,000.00 to 5,000.00.  I'll attach a picture of a restored one like mine.  I think they were asking $4,500.00


----------



## bricycle (Apr 13, 2011)

...Frizzy you dog, you stole that! That is so cool! great score fella!


----------



## bairdco (Apr 13, 2011)

i worked for a guy awhile back who had a Cushman Silver Eagle at the shop. it used to be my lunch-runner. i loved that thing. that's a great deal you got.


----------



## azhearseguy (Apr 14, 2011)

I love those Cushman's. That was a great deal for that one. Does it run?


----------



## frizzybean (Apr 17, 2011)

Runs great.  The previous owner recently rebuilt the engine and 2 speed trans.


----------



## frizzybean (Apr 21, 2011)

The restoration is under way.  I found a picture of what I would like my Cushman to look like when finished.  What do ya think?


----------



## chris crew (Apr 22, 2011)

Back in the 70's when I was 16 I bid on one of those at auction--it started at $200 and there were no bidders until it got down to $125 and I bid my whole wad on it. Some jackass old man (probably my age now) put another $5 on it and took away from me. Talk about bummed.


----------



## frizzybean (May 19, 2011)

I've been very busy lately, but the restoration is 99 % completed.  Here's some pics.


----------



## frizzybean (May 31, 2011)

Well it's all done.  Here is the pictures.


----------



## MartyW (May 31, 2011)

That came out GREAT! Is that a SwitchBlade 2up windshield that you put on it?


----------

